# Leadership Quotient (LQ) App (Read Obama's LQ and Compare with yours)



## jliyon (Nov 14, 2012)

By using Face Reading Principles and Mathematical Models, you can measure the LQ (Leadership Quotient) of a person. An iPhone app
Download
http://www.facegenome.com/app_download_lq.html


----------

